# Santa Rosa Sound - Navarre



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

Well I'm sure you local guys get tired of hearing these questions but I thought I would give it a shot. 

Coming down to Navarre in mid-May for a few days during the week and Planning on running around the sound targeting pretty much anything that will pull some drag for my Dad. 

The set up:

16 ft aluminum
30hp tiller
bowfishing lights :thumbup:

Couple questions:

1. I have experience drift fishing with live croakers and pinfish but mostly down toward Ft. Morgan. Will that work well in the sound or maybe under the toll bridge heading to Navarre beach?

2. For after dark, will the flounder or sheepshead be around for some bowfishing/gigging action?

3. During the day, anyone have any luck trolling hard baits in the sound? Not much info out there on inshore trolling.

4. Is there any structure like artificial inshore reefs in the sound where we could anchor up and fish for whatever wants a live shrimp or croaker?


Would like to catch some reds, trout, or flounder but really don't mind catching anything like jacks, black drum etc. (hopefully no catfish )

Not looking for specific places, I know everyone has their secret spots. Just seeing what might work for me to put my Dad on some fish.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

There's two artificial inshore reefs just east of the navvare bridge. They are clearly marked with pillings. White trout with stack up on them sometimes. 

For reds and trouts. Any of the grass flats on the north side of the sound. 

You could drift and troll around the bridge itself for various species as well.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There is no toll bridge at Navarre Beach anymore. They stopped collecting a toll years ago.
A friend and I were talking about the diving reefs just this morning. He said his son went out to dive those beach reefs east of Portofino and there were too many fisherman to dive it.
So, they allow fishing on the diving reefs ? Sounds dangerous to me.


----------

